# San Jacinto whites



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

Found these Saturday night before the front. Most full of eggs.


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

21 fish in 30 minutes. After that we couldn't find them again.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I got into them like that one time me and my nephew, 32 whites catching a fish every cast. We tried to find them again but we couldn't get back on them I guess they were staged in a deep hole and we just came across them. Nice haul


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

We usually launch at good times marina and head to the dam but lately have been heading towards I-10 where the water is salty. Last time out, we caught flounder, specs and reds. This time White bass. Go figure...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Ohh...That section of the San Jacinto River...hmmm. Strategizing as I type!


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Do these whites stay around the edge water park area or are they east or west of there?


----------



## 66superduty (Oct 26, 2011)

nice catch


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

gemba: where is edge water park??


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

redexpress said:


> gemba: where is edge water park??


I think that's the east side of 59 @ San Jac river just before the RR track bridge there. North side of the river.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> I think that's the east side of 59 @ San Jac river just before the RR track bridge there. North side of the river.


OK...thanks. I'm not as familiar with that part of the river as the lower end.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I think most of the fish "GLOW" below the Lake Houston dam and around I-10 for sure. I have fished there, but would never eat anything caught there.
But that's just me.


----------



## cvestal87 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah those whites were chartreuse colored. ^^^^ very nice fish


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Snus said:


> I think most of the fish "GLOW" below the Lake Houston dam and around I-10 for sure. I have fished there, but would never eat anything caught there.
> But that's just me.


Around I-10, the contamination is very bad with dioxins and PCB's. Up by the dam it's OK, but I have noticed my hair is falling out. LOL


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I grew up fishing and eating a lot fish out of there in the 1950-1970 timeframe. Probably the worst time possible. I would have second thoughts about eating fish out of there though. 
But you know, fish have fins and move around. I would think the fish behind the dam could have been 10 miles downstream the day before. Likewise, the trout at Sylvan Beach may have been in the San Jacinto River the day before.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Snus said:


> I think most of the fish "GLOW" below the Lake Houston dam and around I-10 for sure. I have fished there, but would never eat anything caught there.
> But that's just me.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------

